# Gaggia & Quamar( A bad day at work )



## KevJ70 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi All

I have a major problem ,come into work in the morning there was steam in the air and water on the counter that I have my machine on.

I have my machine on a time thats switches on in the morning and off at

night, before I went home I cleaned down the machine that was switched off,

I must've knocked all the switched on (oh my God what dickhead I am) so when the machine switched on in the morning it started steaming and drain the tank, the time I got into work The tank was drained dry

So my Gaggia Classic will switch on heat up, BUT no water will pump out so what damage have I done to it, is something I can repair our will I need to send it off to someone and is it going to be really expensive

(I got this machine about a year ago of @gaggiamanualservice.com)

So deep breath no problem I still got my Grinder I can do Brewed coffee

So I clean up wiped down, I will make myself a coffee that make thing better lol

Switch grinder on done about 10g then it stopped I though it ran out of beans our it got stuck then I nosed all the number had gone out so there no power

So the steam has blowing something, I have left it for a the couple of days and tried to put it on still no power

So I need some help on this please

Sorry it's a Quamar grinder I got about year ago of @coffeechap

Thank you Kev (sorry if I waffled on)


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

If all the switches were pressed on, then it would have been at full heat, pump going and solenoid closed, trying to dispense hot water out the steam wand. I assume your steam wand leaks a little, reflected in the steam and water you found.

My guess is the pump has failed, as they are not rated for extended use. Your OPV would have been protecting the seals from pressure stress and the boiler can probably handle being boiled dry since the elements are not in the water.

I would consider this to be recoverable!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Does the pump make a noise when you try to use it, or not?


----------



## KevJ70 (Apr 30, 2015)

Just a little click and then little hum


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What side of the machine is the grinder usually stored


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You might have damaged the electronics in the grinder with the steam from the Gaggia, are you noticing anything at all that might indicate any power on the grinder, have you checked the fuse in the plug?


----------



## KevJ70 (Apr 30, 2015)

It's on the right side I

I put new fuse in


----------



## KevJ70 (Apr 30, 2015)

There nothing at all


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

KevJ70 said:


> Just a little click and then little hum


Solenoid valve clicking and/or pump itself clicking?

Either way, it does sound as if you probably need a new pump.


----------



## KevJ70 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for that

Where is the best place to get a pump from and any advice on Fixing my Grinder if it can be

Kev


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I've just done the same (without the steam switch on) so when the timer came on this morning to heat up the machine, it drained all water out of the tank through the group head, all over the kitchen and the pump no longer makes any noise. Did a pump cure this for you KevJ70 ?


----------



## tallpaul (Dec 1, 2016)

I had the same. No noise from pump but everything else working. Boiler heated up, solenoid was clicking, and no steam.

Good news is they are really easy to change.

I bought a replacement from Happy Donkey and it took about 10 minutes to swap out.

There are some really good videos on YouTube for maintaining the Gaggia. I used whole lotta latte's video for a full strip down and de scale.

You need to remove the top cover, and the pump is visible at the back left of the machine.

Disconnect the wires to the pump, making note of their positions.

Undo the connector at the top of the pump (after the 90 degree bend).

There are a couple of screws holding the pump baseplate to the case. Unscrew these and lift the whole assembly out, being careful not to damage the tube from the water tank.

It should be fairly obvious what you needs to swap over from the old pump to the new. Reassemble and test.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for that TallPaul, any threadlock or rubber washers to consider?


----------



## tallpaul (Dec 1, 2016)

No threadlock was required, but I've changed all of the o-rings that I have come across.

I think mine are all original (10 years old) and they have suffered a bit.

I just ordered a full set off ebay.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Cheers, will do the same. Looking forward to getting inside the machine, it's about the only thing I own which hasn't been stripped down.


----------

